# Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 5600 C4 Mag baitcast reel



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Is the Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 5600 C4 Mag baitcast reel a good reel for throwing 1 to 4 ounces off the beach?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

what size line??


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm thinking .010" Gamma.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

it will be great...


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Mike.


----------

